# Regenbogen



## Conny (4. Juli 2007)

Da dieser Sommer nun doch im April stattfand  , gibt es viele Gelegenheiten einen Regenbogen zu fotografieren.
 

  Der Regenbogen überm Kiwidach


----------



## guenter (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Regenbogen*

Hallo Conny,

prima Aufnahme. Nicht weinen, der Sommer kommt wieder!


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Regenbogen*



			
				guenter schrieb:
			
		

> .... der Sommer kommt wieder!



Aber wohl nicht mehr in diesem Jahr Guenter .:?


*
Klasse Aufnahmen Conny*.


----------



## Joachim (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Regenbogen*

Schöne Aufnahmen 

Ich hätte vor ein paar Wochen die Möglichkeit gehabt, nen kompletten Regenbogen abzulichten, der einmal übers ganze Haus herum geht. Aber da hätte ich ein gutes Weitwinkel gebraucht - mit unserer Kamera wäre ich nicht weit genug zurück gekommen. 
Naja, so habe ich eben geschaut, gestaunt und bewundert ...


----------



## Conny (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Regenbogen*

Hallo Joachim,
den Regenbogen habe ich auch komplett gesehen. Wenn man aber im Rheinland arbeitet und da auch wohnt, steht immer etwas im Weg. Leider haben wir z.Z. nirgends eine Panoramafunktion.


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regenbogen*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Ich hatte das Glück auch mal einen Regenbogen fotografieren zu können .
Mir hat leider auch das Weitwinkelobjektiv gefehlt . Deswegen mal den Anfang und das Ende des Bogens .

Foto Foto 

Conny Dein Regenbogen sieht toll aus  

Lg und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht 

axel


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Regenbogen*

 

bei mir kam der auch vorbei vor ein paar tagen


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2022)

Es gab bei uns einen doppelten Regenbogen. Hatte ich so auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## Marion412 (23. Sep. 2022)

Letzte Woche geknipst, selten einen so kräftig gefärbten Regenbogen gesehen


----------



## Digicat (23. Sep. 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche geknipst, selten einen so kräftig gefärbten Regenbogen gesehen


Sogar auch ein Doppelter ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

